# Farmer-Aycock Seminar in Idaho July



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

The Treasure Valley Hunting Retriever Club is pleased to host a Handler Seminar presented by Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock. The Club wishes to acknowledge and thank Bill Fruehling for generously allowing us the use of his grounds.

The seminar will be held in Fairfield, ID, on July 6-8, 2020.

The seminar is posted for entries on Entry Express.

COST - $600.00 for dog/handler team. $200.00 for observer. 50% of cost due by 12/31/19 to reserve spot. Balance due by 04/01/2020.

In the three day seminar they will cover all from handler basics, through transition to advanced and also included will be how to improve training setups.

DANNY FARMER:
Since 1981 Danny has competed in every National Open. He has tied the record with 9 National Open qualifiers in a single year. He has won 4 National Opens and holds the record for winning more Opens than any other professional trainer including an amazing 18 Opens in a row. He has finished the National Open with four dogs on two separate occasions. Danny has personally trained over 90 field champions. Danny was voted into the retriever hall of fame in 2011.

JUDY AYCOCK
Judy has trained the second place high point retriever in history. Judy is the only person to win a National Open and a National Amateur with two different dogs. She has held seminars in multiple countries around the world. Enter on EE.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Only a couple handlers spots remaining


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

I think that sounds fun!

KM


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

How many handler spots remaining?


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

maliretriever said:


> How many handler spots remaining?


Per EE website all 10 handler spots are taken, https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/ViewSeminarEntries.aspx?eid=10761


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Still can sign up as an observer.


----------



## fourmt99 (Feb 6, 2020)

I;m new signup here.


----------



## lauraacton299 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello new here


----------



## EVAKATY75 (Sep 20, 2020)

Since 1981 Danny has competed in every National Open. He has tied the record with 9 National Open qualifiers in a single year. He has won 4 National Opens and holds the record for winning more Opens than any other professional trainer including an amazing 18 Opens in a row. He has finished the National Open with four dogs on two separate occasions. Danny has personally trained over 90 field champions. Danny was voted into the retriever hall of fame in 2011. Speed Test


----------

